# Flat leisure batteries.



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Please can someone help me.
I have two 105ah leisure batteries and a 150w solar panel. 
I have had problems all year with the batteries discharging quickly. One of the batteries appeared not holding its charge when I went away in early October - the indicator light on the battery was red and remained on red after being charged for 24hrs. (Separate mains charger). I kept it disconnected and ran with just one leisure battery for the rest of the trip.
I parked the van up when I returned to the UK mid October.
On Wednesday I returned to the van to take it to my dealer for a habitational and engine service. Both the van's and the solar panel's display were dead, not even showing the time, but the cab battery was fine with the engine starting first time.
My questions is if the remaining leisure battery had died, would the power from the solar panel still feed the solar panel display or not. The van is about 50 miles from me at the minute so I cannot check anything today.


Thanks in advance,

Vic


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

I would think the display needs at least 12 volts to work so if the battery is dead it wont show, I doubt the panel will give you much power at this time of year too.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you, thats what I needed to know. 
All I require the panel to do for the time being is to keep the batteries topped up when the van is not being used. 
The batteries will be replaced with new ones now.

Vic


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

VIC

DONT be tempted to buy a cheap 10 or 20 watt plug in panel, they are as much use as a chocolate teapot. You will need at least 100W roof mounted jobby.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> VIC
> 
> DONT be tempted to buy a cheap 10 or 20 watt plug in panel, they are as much use as a chocolate teapot. You will need at least 100W roof mounted jobby.


I think he already has a panel fitted :?


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Had two batteries in my ADRIA when I bought her always had trouble even when I put 100w solar panel on roof.when I took her in for service and habitation check asked them to check the batteries .they found original battery 100w 4 years old was fine the new one was only 80w and dragging the 100w down the solar panel couldn't keep up with the discharge between the two batteries.
So two new 105w batteries big hole in pocket but now plenty of power.
Don't know wether to add old 100w to the block as well.
Would solar panel cope with 300w ,going to hamble new year so extra power might come in handy as no ehu on site.
They wanted £180 to replace the 80w one ouch.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Jmdarr said:


> Had two batteries in my ADRIA when I bought her always had trouble even when I put 100w solar panel on roof.when I took her in for service and habitation check asked them to check the batteries .they found original battery 100w 4 years old was fine the new one was only 80w and dragging the 100w down the solar panel couldn't keep up with the discharge between the two batteries.
> So two new 105w batteries big hole in pocket but now plenty of power.
> Don't know wether to add old 100w to the block as well.
> Would solar panel cope with 300w ,going to hamble new year so extra power might come in handy as no ehu on site.
> They wanted £180 to replace the 80w one ouch.


I take it you mean 300amps?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

New batteries should sort you out as yours seem well and truly knackered.

Whatever you do, do not put the van on hookup before taking it to the Dealer. If your batteries are that bad, you will have your onboard charger working flat out for nothing and it could possibly burn out. The few amps your solar puts out will not be a problem I would think.

New batteries should solve your problem.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Oops yes 300 amph


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Jmdarr - what batteries did you buy?


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Jmdarr - what batteries did you buy?


i bought the numax xv31 Mf xv fully sealed marine batteries
110ah 800A sla £170.00 for two gel type batteries used them in my boat couple of years ago worked fine .


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Jmdarr said:


> KeithChesterfield said:
> 
> 
> > Jmdarr - what batteries did you buy?
> ...


Bit confused? Are you saying the XV31 MF by Numax are gel? Because they are not.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

boringfrog said:


> Jmdarr said:
> 
> 
> > KeithChesterfield said:
> ...


Agm fulley sealed batteries not gel sorry to misinform 
Will try to be more accurate in future


----------

